
Show HN: Nautilus: A Docker Compose Charting Tool - michaelbayday
http://nautilusdev.com
======
michaelbayday
The Nautilus Dev Team responded to requests we heard from the dev community
around Docker Compose so we developed Nautilus.

Docker Compose serves as a convenient tool for software engineers developing a
microservice-based application. Yet, we heard from various developer friends
of ours, one who works for the government on the Medicare website, that as the
app grows in complexity, the number of containers, connections and container
data can become complicated to track and conceptualize.

To address this need, we created Nautilus, an Electron application, that
charts out the containers, network connections, port maps and volumes/bind-
mounts in a Compose microservice application. No longer will developers need
to hold the map of their network in their heads or on a piece of paper.
Nautilus will navigate them through rough waters.

~~~
SomaticPirate
Any plans for a similar tool for K8s pods?

~~~
elbear
I don't have experience with Kubernetes, but is this what you're looking for?

[https://k8slens.dev/](https://k8slens.dev/)

~~~
yjhoney
Really cool, thanks for sharing. Didn't know I even had a need for Kubernetes
IDE until I saw the site.

~~~
gavinray
A lot of that functionality is baked into the Cloud Code extension for VS Code
and IntelliJ IDE's.

The UI is almost identical, too.

~~~
elbear
One thing is not clear: with that extension can you manage your cluster or do
you need to use one of the cloud solutions?

------
jeremy_k
Chrome is trying really hard to prevent me from downloading the Mac App. Its
saying 'Nautilus-1.2.0.dmg is not commonly downloaded and may be dangerous'
and when I clicked to keep it another pop up came up with 'Even if you have
downloaded files from this site before, the site may be temporarily unsafe
(hacked). Try downloading this file later.'

I don't have any extra security (that I recall) set up on Chrome so I thought
I would let you know.

~~~
jdnordy
Yeah, you'll have to bypass all those securities if you want to download. We
are working on getting our application certified with Apple, Microsoft, linux
and all the browsers. If you're worried about security issues, the whole
product is open source. You can check it out on our github. But, I promise,
everything stays on your system.

If you want to be extra safe, you can clone/fork the repo and compile/build
the dmg yourself. First, run `yarn` and then run `yarn package-mac`

~~~
jeremy_k
Good to know! I'm going to try it out, but I just figured I would point that
out incase it wasn't known to your team.

------
dvtrn
Hi there, your images aren’t scaling properly on mobile. Just a friendly heads
up.

[https://imgur.com/a/PhDWkBU](https://imgur.com/a/PhDWkBU)

~~~
jdnordy
Thanks for letting us know. Just released a more optimized mobile site!

~~~
bastijn
Still not correct. They are still impossible to read on mobile. They stretch
vertically as in the image above.

* ios

* IPhone 11 pro max

* chrome

Interesting tool though, bookmarked for when I'm on a laptop.

~~~
jdnordy
thanks for the input! should be fixed now.

------
robbintt
This seems interesting, but I cannot upload proprietary information.

~~~
jdnordy
the application runs entirely on your local system. no information is
uploaded. No network requests are made. if you are concerned about security,
Nautilus is open source. You can check out the code on github. You can even
clone the repo and package the application yourself.

